# Doomsday Preppers



## Sneakers

A show currently airing OTA on the Quest channel (9.3).  They've been following a bunch of real preppers and some of the things they are doing in the event of a catastrophe.  The amount of food they store, and the methods for protecting it are pretty inventive.  One lady does the prepping behind her husband's back so he can't reveal where she's hidden the cache and how much.  She also has 50 walkie-talkies and puts them in a Faraday cage in the basement so that she can distribute them to police/etc in the event of an EMP event.  Another lady has a false ceiling over the bedroom and stuffs stuff up there.

And again, some of the things these folks do are just totally off the wall paranoia.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bitches be crazy.  

Don't they think that by going on TV they tell all the zombies where the goods are so when the apocalypse comes they'll know where to hit?


----------



## Kyle

It's all paranoia until the #### hits the fan and somebody wants some of that stash of 3000 boxes of Kraft Mac and Cheese or the forty cases of Jack Link Jerky.


----------



## GURPS

if they were that paranoid they would not be advertising on TV 


And Yes when Prepping OPSEC ..... you don't tell your friends, family or neighbors .... and you certainly keep your house looking low key abandon if the SHTF .... the Gov will confiscate your goods and charge you with hording sending you off to a FEMA Camp


----------



## black dog

They have nothing on the Mormons/LDS members, they are counseled to have at least a years worth of food on hand for their familys. The Church has food banks that sell to its members and others located in many cities...


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> if they were that paranoid they would not be advertising on TV
> 
> 
> And Yes when Prepping OPSEC ..... you don't tell your friends, family or neighbors .... and you certainly keep your house looking low key abandon if the SHTF .... the Gov will confiscate your goods and charge you with hording sending you off to a FEMA Camp


Sounds like one of the storylines in the “Home” series....


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> It's all paranoia until the #### hits the fan and somebody wants some of that stash of 3000 boxes of Kraft Mac and Cheese or the forty cases of Jack Link Jerky.


One guy started growing grape and making wine because he figured it was a good barter item when currency failed.

What was a bit scary was one lady who was scared of avian bird flu and went to great lengths for flu and decontamination measures.  This was back in 2013, but could have been filmed yesterday.


----------



## BadGirl




----------



## Sneakers

The one thing that really surprised me were the complaints of not having power, yet not one talked about alternative energy.  No solar, no wind, no hydro....


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Bitches be crazy.
> 
> Don't they think that by going on TV they tell all the zombies where the goods are so when the apocalypse comes they'll know where to hit?


I thought that thru the shows (about 5 back-to-back 1/2 hours shows).  They go to great lengths to hide cache and be secretive, and then tell the world what they have and how its hidden....


----------



## gemma_rae

I have about a thirty day stash of canned vegetables, meat, beans, etc. and bottled water. It's more for the next Teamsters strike than Dooms Day, but could also work for the start of Covid-22.


----------



## Sneakers

Oh yeah... I forgot the best one.....  there was a guy who was preparing for EMP, so he uses a metal garbage can as his Faraday cage.  But it's never been tested, so he devises a plan: Puts all of his electronics in one, and uses car battery jumper cable to connect the handles on the can to a car battery.  It hisses and sparks a bit, and when he opens the can the electronics still work... :lmfao:  Yeah, no kidding they still work dumazz.....


----------



## SamSpade

I have to admit however, that being without something as simple as electricity could totally erase my ability to continue to live. Heat, cooling, water, refrigeration - and then there's the idea of whole regions out of power, meaning, exhausting supplies of food but for what is still in my house.

Worse, I think the day is coming in the not too distant future where I will be too old to fend for myself or my children - so hoping to get by on my wits will be of no value.

While I think they're a tad crazy - I admire anyone who is able to survive "off the grid".


----------



## Sneakers

My philosophy is to be prepared for shortages and outages of up to a year.  If it is a truly apocalyptic scenario and Mad Max rules, my plan is to remove myself from the equation.  I've led a good full life, now physically failing, and really dont want to try to struggle to survive in that kind of world.


----------



## Kinnakeet

SamSpade said:


> I have to admit however, that being without something as simple as electricity could totally erase my ability to continue to live. Heat, cooling, water, refrigeration - and then there's the idea of whole regions out of power, meaning, exhausting supplies of food but for what is still in my house.
> 
> Worse, I think the day is coming in the not too distant future where I will be too old to fend for myself or my children - so hoping to get by on my wits will be of no value.
> 
> While I think they're a tad crazy - I admire anyone who is able to survive "off the grid".


exhausting supplies of food but for what is still in my house. 
Buy some fishing poles and some guns learn how to use them and you will never be without food


----------



## SamSpade

JEFF69Z28 said:


> exhausting supplies of food but for what is still in my house.
> Buy some fishing poles and some guns learn how to use them and you will never be without food


Well I was speculating on the idea of no electric for months on end.

In an apocalypse type situation - where everyone is out of power for months or more (since I always have a lot of food in the house) it's like hoarding TP - when everyone does it, it doesn't last long. There just ain't enough deer out there. Unless you plan to eat PEOPLE.

The only thing a gun will secure - unless you live in the wilderness - is that you can either successfully defend your supply or you may succeed in TAKING someone else's. Because very few places where people live have enough wild game to support the population.

I suppose that even at my age I might be able to find enough food to take care of myself - perhaps - but not for the family. Not unless I learn to eat vermin and insects.


----------



## Sneakers

I haven't bought chicken or beef since last November, and still have enough in the freezer for another 6 months minimum.

Also just realized I can "make" potable water, and quite a bit.  The solar generator I built a while back is capable of running my dehumidifier.  I'd need to 'time share' the generator with the fridge/freezer, but it's do-able.  Filter the humidifier water and add a drop of chlorine and it's good to go.  My Boy Scout med kit used to have some kind of tablet for purifying water... need to find that.



SamSpade said:


> Because very few places where people live have enough wild game to support the population.


Same with fishing.  We think we are in a rural area, but it will get very small, very close, very fast when everyone has the same idea.


----------



## Sneakers

I was just looking at my dry stash, just to see what might need to be updated.  Found a big ol' package of mixed chocolate candy leftover from my camping trip last October, in a vacuum sealed bag.  Wonder how many years it would still be good?


----------



## Kinnakeet

SamSpade said:


> Well I was speculating on the idea of no electric for months on end.
> 
> In an apocalypse type situation - where everyone is out of power for months or more (since I always have a lot of food in the house) it's like hoarding TP - when everyone does it, it doesn't last long. There just ain't enough deer out there. Unless you plan to eat PEOPLE.
> 
> The only thing a gun will secure - unless you live in the wilderness - is that you can either successfully defend your supply or you may succeed in TAKING someone else's. Because very few places where people live have enough wild game to support the population.
> 
> I suppose that even at my age I might be able to find enough food to take care of myself - perhaps - but not for the family. Not unless I learn to eat vermin and insects.


There is plenty of animals lurking in the woods not just deer and plenty of edible plants and critters that dwell under rotting wood
I do not live in or near a city but that is my choice because I dislike the noise and people that reside there what I do like is seeing breakfast lunch and dinner in my yard be it feathered critters or ones that roam around on 4 legs but everyone has a choice


----------



## Sneakers

Sneakers said:


> My philosophy is to be prepared for shortages and outages of up to a year.  If it is a truly apocalyptic scenario and Mad Max rules, my plan is to remove myself from the equation.  I've led a good full life, now physically failing, and really dont want to try to struggle to survive in that kind of world.


More thinking.... may not have to worry about this, "survival of the fittest" rule will take it's toll.  If it's a real apocalypse, there won't be any pharmacies providing the meds needed to survive.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sneakers said:


> My philosophy is to be prepared for shortages and outages of up to a year.  If it is a truly apocalyptic scenario and Mad Max rules, my plan is to remove myself from the equation.  I've led a good full life, now physically failing, and really dont want to try to struggle to survive in that kind of world.



Oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I can't see myself being happy and fulfilled in some post-apocalyptic nightmare.  That just doesn't seem like fun to me.  I can't even procreate to spur the population.

Ya'll can have my food.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> Oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I can't see myself being happy and fulfilled in some post-apocalyptic nightmare.  That just doesn't seem like fun to me.  I can't even procreate to spur the population.
> 
> Ya'll can have my food.




I am with you.  I want to be at ground zero.  I don't have any desire to survive an apocalypse.  I like my creature comforts.  I went to Food Lion yesterday and they were out of decent steaks. That was traumatic enough.  I can't imagine living on canned beans and 50 year old MRE's.  Just let me die.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> I can't imagine living on canned beans and 50 year old MRE's.



For real.  If we wanted to live like Venezuelans we'd move to Venezuela.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Ya'll can have my food.




OK fine..but where is it?


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> OK fine..but where is it?


She's left a map.... every campsite across the country that they've visited.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> I've led a good full life, now physically failing, and really dont want to try to struggle to survive in that kind of world.


Psst: Make sure you let me know where you've left the keys to the Slingshot. Signed..yr bestest buddy Gilligan


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Psst: Make sure you let me know where you've left the keys to the Slingshot. Signed..yr bestest buddy Gilligan


No prob, I'll tell you now.  The key is in the safe.  The one bolted to the floor.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> No prob, I'll tell you now.  The key is in the safe.  The one bolted to the floor.


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> No prob, I'll tell you now.  The key is in the safe.  The one bolted to the floor.



Pfffffh... I have a saw for that...


----------



## jrt_ms1995

SamSpade said:


> ... hoping to get by on my wits will be of no value.  ...


True for me now!


----------



## UglyBear

Sneakers said:


> My philosophy is to be prepared for shortages and outages of up to a year.  If it is a truly apocalyptic scenario and Mad Max rules, my plan is to remove myself from the equation.  I've led a good full life, now physically failing, and really dont want to try to struggle to survive in that kind of world.


Aw, don’t sell yourself short.  In the SHYF event, we’ll take you in.  Your organizational skills are impeccable, you are pretty tech handy, you could pull a plow, and in the event of a rampaging mob, you can do your last stand while I escape.  I gots ya.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Gilligan said:


> Psst: Make sure you let me know where you've left the keys to the Slingshot. Signed..yr bestest buddy Gilligan


Don't worry, surviving an apocalypse makes you an expert at hot wiring everything. Don't you watch TV?


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Pfffffh... I have a saw for that...


..and I have a gas axe on the back of my welding truck...we got this.


----------



## Loper

Christy said:


> I am with you.  I want to be at ground zero.  I don't have any desire to survive an apocalypse.  I like my creature comforts.  I went to Food Lion yesterday and they were out of decent steaks. That was traumatic enough.  I can't imagine living on canned beans and 50 year old MRE's.  Just let me die.



I have your food covered Christy!! Jerky and freeze dried goods!!


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> Pfffffh... I have a saw for that...


Yeah, I'm sure he does too, but I wasn't going to make it too easy for him...


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> ..and I have a gas axe on the back of my welding truck...we got this.


You have a welding truck?  Is it green?


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> You have a welding truck?  Is it green?


It..might be...why?


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Ya'll can have my food.





Christy said:


> I am with you.  I want to be at ground zero.



See, and I think it'll be a blast!    ⛰


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> You have a welding truck?  Is it green?


More 'rust' colored...


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> See, and I think it'll be a blast!    ⛰


Me too!


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> It..might be...why?


Did you steal the rack off my dead deer???


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Did you steal the rack off my dead deer???



?? Da fuq? I never stole the rack off anyone's dead deer...is there a joke in here somewhere?  I mean...I really appreciate a nice rack as much as the next guy, but...


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> ?? Da fuq? I never stole the rack off anyone's dead deer...is there a joke in here somewhere?  I mean...I really appreciate a nice rack as much as the next guy, but...



Reminds me of an old Donner Party Joke about menu choices... Breast, Thigh, Ribs or Chuck.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> ?? Da fuq? I never stole the rack off anyone's dead deer...is there a joke in here somewhere?  I mean...I really appreciate a nice rack as much as the next guy, but...


*Storytime!!!*

Oct 2019, I heard a super loud bang, twice.  Called dispatch (not 911) to find out what the heck was going on with shots fired so close to homes. Turns out a deer got hit by a car.  Deputy fired twice to put it down (out on front my my neighbors house).  So, me being me, ran to the store and got a Get Well Soon balloon and tied it to its leg.  20 minutes later a welding truck pulled up and sawed the rack off of it.  They took off when they saw me walking towards them.  

Poor deer had a truly suck-ass day.


----------



## black dog

UglyBear said:


> Aw, don’t sell yourself short.  In the SHYF event, we’ll take you in.  Your organizational skills are impeccable, you are pretty tech handy, you could pull a plow, and in the event of a rampaging mob, you can do your last stand while I escape.  I gots ya.


 So one can be your friend as long as you can run faster then them....lol


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> *Storytime!!!*
> 
> Oct 2019, I heard a super loud bang, twice.  Called dispatch (not 911) to find out what the heck was going on with shots fired so close to homes. Turns out a deer got hit by a car.  Deputy fired twice to put it down (out on front my my neighbors house).  So, me being me, ran to the store and got a Get Well Soon balloon and tied it to its leg.  20 minutes later a welding truck pulled up and sawed the rack off of it.  They took off when they saw me walking towards them.
> 
> Poor deer had a truly suck-ass day.



So..this is some of your work then..


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Reminds me of an old Donner Party Joke about menu choices... Breast, Thigh, Ribs or Chuck.


You really a sick individual.    :myhero:


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> So..this is some of your work then..
> View attachment 157418


I cannot take credit for that one.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I cannot take credit for that one.


oh. Well..OK...got any pics of nice racks then?


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> oh. Well..OK...got any pics of nice racks then?


no


----------



## UglyBear

black dog said:


> So one can be your friend as long as you can run faster then them....lol


Want to audition to be my friend? Tryouts are at the local track.  
Don’t forget the “pull a plow” part.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> no


Hacked off even?


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Hacked off even?


no


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> no


I have dick pics...we could swap....


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I have dick pics...we could swap....
> 
> View attachment 157421


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 157422


Shew....:alittledisappointed:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Shew....:alittledisappointed:


It's all I got.


----------



## PJay

Gilligan said:


> OK fine..but where is it?



Not sure you'd want it...most things she mentions I have to look up.


----------



## lucky_bee

Sneakers said:


> One guy started growing grape and making wine because he figured it was a good barter item when currency failed.





Sneakers said:


> The one thing that really surprised me were the complaints of not having power, yet not one talked about alternative energy.  No solar, no wind, no hydro....



We have distant family-by-marriage relatives that are Doomsday Preppers. They don't call themselves that of course, but their "dooms-day" is tied to some religious event where Jesus comes again and saves all the people with 3 years worth of cake mix in their cellar  

They too, also taught themselves to make wine. Most of it is shitty tho and I can't even cook with it when they send me bottles. I've also seen their set-up (they're quite proud, but not openly loud about their prepping). Their entire cellar is dedicated to an overstock of random dry goods like cake mixes, flour, canned foods, snack bars, etc. She goes thru and rotates expiring stuff but I was definitely given some long-past expired goods once. They don't seem to have much of a freezer stock like you'd imagine but then again, they also don't seem to have any alternative energy plans - I guess living off of bread, cake, and almonds will be enough   The other half of their cellar was built into a bunker-type room: a one room with cots, kitchenette, and a small stock of toiletries and MREs - oh and an entire wall rack for their guns with enough ammunition for several years. they stay in there once a month to ensure everything is "up to code". They've cultivated themselves a lovely garden with plenty of fruits and veggies but haven't really gotten into canning besides making strawberry jam so a lot of it is given away or goes bad and she ends up buying plenty of produce at the store    you'd also think they'd be better at recycling and garbage removal - they live in the middle of nowhere with a few neighbors but buffered by plenty of acres - we always wondered why they don't burn their own garbage or start beomcing those people that find multiple uses for older items that we'd normally toss - like if you're gonna go as far as to build a bunker, why not fully commit and truly start living off the land  

Idk. It's wild. Fascinating and crazy.


----------



## Sneakers

Ok, back on track.  Maybe.
DoomsDay Preppers has been on every Sunday night, and I kind of get sucked in.  Partly to learn what people are doing and why, and partly because of the entertainment factor at some of the lunacy.
This week it triggered my "Be Prepared" persona.  Between that and the thread about crop and food disasters, I thought about some long-term food storage, primarily freeze dried supplies.  Seems the most popular brand locally is Mountain House.  WalMart sells a lot of Auguson, but the reviews aren't stunning.  And I know nothing about MREs.

So, gotta start somewhere.  Got a bunch of different Mountain House packs and over the next few weeks will try them out, keeping in mind long-term emergency, but also for camping.  Takes a lot less room, easy to make, no cleanup.

To the preppers and hard-core hikers/campers, what do you think of various brands?  Got a brand you really like, with a pretty fair selection of foods?  MREs?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Sneakers

What was I thinking...


Oh yeah....  I have solar!!  I can make electricity!!  That means I can put the freeze dried food in.... um.... in... wait....

How the hell DO you unfreeze it?


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> Ok, back on track.  Maybe.
> DoomsDay Preppers has been on every Sunday night, and I kind of get sucked in.  Partly to learn what people are doing and why, and partly because of the entertainment factor at some of the lunacy.
> This week it triggered my "Be Prepared" persona.  Between that and the thread about crop and food disasters, I thought about some long-term food storage, primarily freeze dried supplies.  Seems the most popular brand locally is Mountain House.  WalMart sells a lot of Auguson, but the reviews aren't stunning.  And I know nothing about MREs.
> 
> So, gotta start somewhere.  Got a bunch of different Mountain House packs and over the next few weeks will try them out, keeping in mind long-term emergency, but also for camping.  Takes a lot less room, easy to make, no cleanup.
> 
> To the preppers and hard-core hikers/campers, what do you think of various brands?  Got a brand you really like, with a pretty fair selection of foods?  MREs?



Take a ride to Upper Marboro and check out the Mormon/Latter-day Saints Food Store.
They will sell to others.  I have been to the Indy store many times for long term storage foods.

*Washington DC Welfare Home Storage Center*
7979 Penn Randall PlaceUPPER MARLBORO Maryland 20772-2626
Wednesday: 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Saturday: 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Please call to confirm hours of operation.

Freeze dried normally is expensive, MRE's will plug you up after a few days.


----------



## GURPS

Ranking the best long term food storage of 2021
					

Long term food storage refers to food supplies that will stay good for years at a time. This makes them especially useful for survival and emergency preparedness, when you will need food that stays good without refrigeration and is fresh and ready to prepare when you need it (which could be a...



					bodynutrition.org
				















						What are the Best Foods for Long-Term Storage?
					

If you are looking to know what are the best foods for long-term storage, you need to know that "long-term storage" is a bit of a loose phrase. What exactly




					www.shtfblog.com
				
















						11 Best Grocery Store Foods You Can Stockpile For Years - Off The Grid News
					

Growing your own shelf-stable food is always the most inexpensive and healthy option. But when you cannot grow or raise all the food you need, long-term food items must be purchased as a part of a family’s overall preparedness plan. Although grocery store items may not have as long as shelf life...




					www.offthegridnews.com


----------



## Gilligan

I have a large stock of Readywise buckets.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> I have a large stock of *Corona* buckets.


And this, too.


----------



## Gilligan

jrt_ms1995 said:


> And this, too.


I am concerned about Corona stocking. The brief Corona shortage back at the beginning of the COVID shutdowns really put the fear of God in to me.  I'm trying out various ways to freeze dry it.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> I am concerned about Corona stocking. The brief Corona shortage back at the beginning of the COVID shutdowns really put the fear of God in to me.  I'm trying out various ways to freeze dry it.


Very easy to freeze dry Budweiser, and it stores compactly:  1) buy Bud; 2) pour Bud liquid into toilet and flush, then recycle container; 3) store remaining molecules in ambient atmosphere until desired; 4) to reconstitute for consumption, add urine to displace ambient atmosphere in glass/mug/stein of choice. DO NOT STIR!

I'm not sure it will work, but you can try the same for Corona, but be sure to use a clear glass/mug/stein.


----------



## Bonehead

Sneakers check out Harmony House dehydrated vegetable products. I use Legacy Foods for freeze dried protein.


----------



## Sneakers

Thanx, just what I was looking for.  More research.

The Mormon store in UM sounds intriguing.  Thanx BD.


----------



## Sneakers

Bonehead said:


> Sneakers check out Harmony House dehydrated vegetable products. I use Legacy Foods for freeze dried protein.


I've only found one or two buckets of vegetable stuffs, so this is a good lead.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> I have a large stock of Readywise buckets.


I have a couple, but they seem expensive for what you get.

I've also discovered that these freeze dried food packages can be very dangerous.  Each one is packed with an oxygen destroyer, and we all know what an oxygen destroyer did to Godzilla in the original film.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> I have a couple, but they seem expensive for what you get.
> 
> I've also discovered that these freeze dried food packages can be very dangerous.  Each one is packed with an oxygen destroyer, and we all know what an oxygen destroyer did to Godzilla in the original film.
> 
> View attachment 157856


Yes, the freeze dried are all very expensive, per calorie, as compared to other options. But you won't have to be concerned with giant lizards.


----------



## Sneakers

So, seemed like a good morning to try one of the breakfast packets.  Mountain House Breakfast Skillet, eggs, potatoes, pork sausage, onion and peppers.  Followed the directions for re-hydrating to the letter, 1.25 cups boiling water, stir, seal and sit for 5 min, stir again, seal and sit for 4 minutes.

Not bad, tasty, but high in salt as are all of these packets.  Noticed it seemed a bit 'wet', and some of the potato and larger pieces of egg were not fully re-hydrated.  Could have used a longer time sitting before serving to more fully re-hydrate.  The packet was labeled as 2 servings, and half of it was an ample single serving.

I'd def use this camping, and in the event of an apocalypse it would be fine dining.

Only going to try one or two of these a week because of the high sodium content, and I'm supposed to be on a low salt diet.

Each packet has an oxygen remover, so I saved it in a vacuum bag for use later with my own long term storage stuffs.  But they are cheap and easily available in bulk.  If I were a real prepper/hoarder, I'd reuse the re-sealable mylar bag too, but.... nahhhhh.


----------



## Loper

Sneakers said:


> So, seemed like a good morning to try one of the breakfast packets.  Mountain House Breakfast Skillet, eggs, potatoes, pork sausage, onion and peppers.  Followed the directions for re-hydrating to the letter, 1.25 cups boiling water, stir, seal and sit for 5 min, stir again, seal and sit for 4 minutes.
> 
> Not bad, tasty, but high in salt as are all of these packets.  Noticed it seemed a bit 'wet', and some of the potato and larger pieces of egg were not fully re-hydrated.  Could have used a longer time sitting before serving to more fully re-hydrate.  The packet was labeled as 2 servings, and half of it was an ample single serving.
> 
> I'd def use this camping, and in the event of an apocalypse it would be fine dining.
> 
> Only going to try one or two of these a week because of the high sodium content, and I'm supposed to be on a low salt diet.
> 
> Each packet has an oxygen remover, so I saved it in a vacuum bag for use later with my own long term storage stuffs.  But they are cheap and easily available in bulk.  If I were a real prepper/hoarder, I'd reuse the re-sealable mylar bag too, but.... nahhhhh.


I have been freeze drying my own for the last 4 years. I can control the sodium levels and know exactly how everything is made/dealt with. But it's not cheap and a lot of work just like canning and dehydrating. Oh, the minute you opened that package that OA was toast and won't do you any good to save it.


----------



## Sneakers

Loper said:


> Oh, the minute you opened that package that OA was toast and won't do you any good to save it.


I thought about that, and wouldn't the same be true if you bought them new and put them in your own packages?  As soon as you opened the bag to take one out to put it in the food package, it would be worthless?


----------



## Loper

Sneakers said:


> I thought about that, and wouldn't the same be true if you bought them new and put them in your own packages?  As soon as you opened the bag to take one out to put it in the food package, it would be worthless?


You have to be super fast when working with them. When you buy them in bulk they come with a little tab (for lack of a better word) that turns color when they are out in the open too long. I open the bulk package and immediately put them in a canning jar with the tab and vacuum seal the jar. I leave out only those that I need and right into my packages they go and get sealed.


----------



## Sneakers

Loper said:


> You have to be super fast when working with them. When you buy them in bulk they come with a little tab (for lack of a better word) that turns color when they are out in the open too long. I open the bulk package and immediately put them in a canning jar with the tab and vacuum seal the jar. I leave out only those that I need and right into my packages they go and get sealed.


And that's my thought... as soon as I opened the package, I removed the OR and put it in a vacuum bag.  The time in the open air was minimal, probably less time than putting one in a bunch of packages before sealing.

Did some reading on it.  If the OR packet is getting warm, it's been out too long.  If it's cake-y and not powdery, it's no longer good.  It can take as much as a week to remove all of the oxygen from a sealed container.  Found this, sounds like yes, you need to work quickly but the OR isn't dead as soon as you open a packet.  There is time to work with it.








						How to Use Oxygen Absorbers: Video Tutorial and Printable Chart
					

Learn how to use oxygen absorbers with a video tutorial and printable chart. Oxygen absorbers make food storage economical and simple.




					simplefamilypreparedness.com
				




And don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to dispute your info, I'm just in a learning curve and your thoughts and experience are much appreciated.


----------



## Loper

Sneakers said:


> And that's my thought... as soon as I opened the package, I removed the OR and put it in a vacuum bag.  The time in the open air was minimal, probably less time than putting one in a bunch of packages before sealing.
> 
> Did some reading on it.  If the OR packet is getting warm, it's been out too long.  If it's cake-y and not powdery, it's no longer good.  It can take as much as a week to remove all of the oxygen from a sealed container.  Found this, sounds like yes, you need to work quickly but the OR isn't dead as soon as you open a packet.  There is time to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Use Oxygen Absorbers: Video Tutorial and Printable Chart
> 
> 
> Learn how to use oxygen absorbers with a video tutorial and printable chart. Oxygen absorbers make food storage economical and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simplefamilypreparedness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to dispute your info, I'm just in a learning curve and your thoughts and experience are much appreciated.


No worries, it's always good for people to do their own research.   That also assumes you are working with fresh OA's, the one you took out had already been used.


----------



## Sneakers

Loper said:


> No worries, it's always good for people to do their own research.   That also assumes you are working with fresh OA's, the one you took out had already been used.


In the long run, probably not worth the effort to save them, and just buy fresh.


----------



## Sneakers

Ok, this just got a little closer to home.  Tonight's show featured a guy who is heavy into EMP protection, built EMP bunkers, etc....

Kevin Poole of Triton Metals here in Hollywood.  It was filmed a while ago, maybe 2013?  Have to wait for the credits to see.  I'd be curious to see what he has done since then.

Filmed in 2013.


----------



## Sneakers

I should stop watching this show,, but I'm hooked.  But I have learned quite a few things, some I already knew but got educated to a new level.

If one of these folks says, "People say I'm crazy.  I don't think I'm crazy.", yeah, they're not in the same reality as most of us.

You can use the flash unit a one-use camera to make an excellent personal tazer and theft prevention device.

You can make sodium hypochlorite (liquid bleach) and chlorine gas from salt water.

One prepper raises his own fish in a tank.  He floats a hydroponic garden in the tank, the fish waste feeds the plants (knew that).  By-product of the tank is algae.  The algae can be harvested to make bio-diesel fuel (knew that, but didn't think it was worth the effort.  Still don't unless you have a huge tank).  A by-product of the bio-diesel production is glycerin, which can be used to make soap (didn't know that).

Being on this show somehow gives the preppers access to lots of tannerite so they can blow up lots of stuff.


----------

